# Fly back LG: BSC28-N2321



## dgarrido (Ene 30, 2013)

Por  favor , necesito información sobre los pines y voltaje de alimentación de este Fly back LG: BSC28-N2321  

Saludos
Garrido


----------



## el Dany ddr 76 (Nov 10, 2020)

necesito esquemático flybak bsc28'n2321


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 10, 2020)

El Dany, coloca el modelo y chasis del tv LG que usa ese flyback y así te podremos ayudar mejor para establecer el diagrama del flyback. Saludos.


----------



## el Dany ddr 76 (Dic 12, 2020)

no tengo el chasis sól tengo el FLAY que en su chapa dice su número que es bsc28 n2321y 6174 6003x sólo tengo esta información saludos


----------



## J2C (Dic 12, 2020)

el Dany ddr 76 en lugar de desparramar tu pedido por todos lados siempre prueba de realizar búsquedas con "*San Google*" (<- haz click) que te darán mucho mejor resultado

De yapa te dejo *esto *(<- haz click)

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Natiii (Dic 12, 2020)




----------

